# Critique my Sadie for fun please....



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Sadie is 13 mos. Approximately 80 lbs and was purchased from Kraftwerk K9 in Rochester, WA 
She is solid black, big boned and very active/high drive.
She is currently working in her basic obedience, would love to eventually have her titled.
This his her sire's pedigree, SG Oruger the Boom vom Kraftwerk
SG Oruger the Boom v. Kraftwerk
This is her dam's pedigree, Nixe vom Kraftwerk
Nixe vom Kraftwerk
Sadie measure approximately 24 in at withers and 23 in at hips

Be kind on her "stacking" it was done by her own choice and I've never done it before, all comments welcome!


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Black dogs are hard to photograph and to evaluate. The picture is very dark. 

Flat withers, OK topline, good length and position of croup. Very good angulation front and rear. She could use a bit more length of leg and I would like to see a tighter foot. Nice dark eyes and pigment. Good strong head and ear set.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Black dogs are hard to photograph and to evaluate. The picture is very dark.
> 
> Flat withers, OK topline, good length and position of croup. Very good angulation front and rear. She could use a bit more length of leg and I would like to see a tighter foot. Nice dark eyes and pigment. Good strong head and ear set.


Thank you so much! Yeah she is very difficult to photograph! I don't think the pictures I posted do her any justice, I will try again later and maybe can get a better shot! I appreciate the evaluation!


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Don't know how*

Don't know how to do the real thing, but she is a very good looking girl. Love the blacks.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I also don't know how to do the real thing but it is a good looking dog. I would critique the little one as awesome and ready for a belly rub.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Okin said:


> I also don't know how to do the real thing but it is a good looking dog. I would critique the little one as awesome and ready for a belly rub.


Haha right!?! That's Max...he's very aware of when a camera come out 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

lhczth said:


> Black dogs are hard to photograph and to evaluate. The picture is very dark.
> 
> Flat withers, OK topline, good length and position of croup. Very good angulation front and rear. She could use a bit more length of leg and I would like to see a tighter foot. Nice dark eyes and pigment. Good strong head and ear set.


All of the above. Nice doggie head.
Could you get another side-on shot facing forward? Might show the leg length better. Beautiful girl.


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Pooky44 said:


> All of the above. Nice doggie head.
> Could you get another side-on shot facing forward? Might show the leg length better. Beautiful girl.


I will certainly try....she's napping right now 104 F here today


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Is she the one you're considering starting a breeding program with? No critique here, but she's pretty


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> Is she the one you're considering starting a breeding program with? No critique here, but she's pretty


Yes, she is...I still haven't decided if I will or not though  thank you all for the kind words about her, I certainly think she's beautiful 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the best one I got this evening...ignore her dirtiness she went romping thru the sprinkler 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I cant critique im no expert but she is possibly one of the best looking all black GSD I have ever seen


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

curedba said:


> I cant critique im no expert but she is possibly one of the best looking all black GSD I have ever seen


WOW...thank you so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

